# MHF 2008 Award Winners



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well the awards voting process is complete and the Winners are:



drum roll please..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Best Accessory: TomTom GPS
Best Aire:	Honfleur
Best Campsite Abroad:	Beaune Municipal in Burgundy
Best Campsite UK:	CC Rowntree Park, York
Best CL / CS:	JG Evans Farm, Dolgellau
Best Dealer:	Johns Cross	
Best Ferry: Eurotunnel
Best Insurer:	Safeguard
Best Manufacturer:	Swift
Best Security:	Vanbitz Strikeback Alarm

Congratulations to all the companies involved

I will be contacted all the winners and giving them access to graphic artwork to use on their website / promo material


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations to the winners..but

Best Ferry - Eurotunnel 

I know what you mean..just does not sound right  :roll: :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I am confused also. I have never managed to get as good a deal with Eurotunnel as I have with Sea France???

Anyway, unless you go on a boat its not like going abroad is it?

C.


----------

